# I have narrowed it down to 4 projectors....



## mikef (Jan 10, 2012)

I have narrowed it down to 4 projectors.... The first three I have found reading here on the forum. The last one was recomended to me by a gentlemen that may do the installation... Which do you guys think is the best unit?

Epson 8700
Panasonic AE4000
BenQ W6000
Epson 8350


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Of the 4 listed the Panasonic is the only one that has the auto aspect ratio zoom (very nice feature) I own it and could not be happier. Using a 2,35:1 screen you get the best of both worlds. Most movies are now in 2,35:1 aspect ratio so thats a big deal.


----------



## mikef (Jan 10, 2012)

I am thinking this projector and this screen... What do you guys think.

http://www.amazon.com/Epson-PowerLite-Home-Cinema-8350/dp/B0044UHJWY

http://www.amazon.com/Elite-Screens...ction/dp/B000YUG02S/ref=pd_luc_cps_03_03_t_lh


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I love my Elite EzFrame screen! Mine is the CineGrey material though. :T


----------



## mikef (Jan 10, 2012)

tonyvdb said:


> Of the 4 listed the Panasonic is the only one that has the auto aspect ratio zoom (very nice feature) I own it and could not be happier. Using a 2,35:1 screen you get the best of both worlds. Most movies are now in 2,35:1 aspect ratio so thats a big deal.


At the risk of sounding dumb what is auto aspect ratio zoom?
I am still learning..... I am really not even sure what the 2,35:1 apsect ratio is.... I am going to read here and see if I can figure it out.


----------



## mikef (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh yeah.... I guess I should mention that it will be used primarily for watching movies and once a month some UFC fights.

Some movies will be Blu Ray and some will be bought thru Direc Tv.... If that matters...


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

No problem, If you watch alot of HD television shows on your display a 1'85:1 aspect ratio is used or what you know as 16x9. Most movies these days are shot so that they use a 2'35:1 aspect meaning that viewing on your normal display you have black bars on the top and bottom of the video. What the Panasonic does is it automatically detects this and puts black masking on the black parts and zooms out so if you have a true 2'35:1 screen and you fill the entire screen with video no black bars. You do need to set this up once and save it as a memory. 

Dose this help?


----------



## mikef (Jan 10, 2012)

tonyvdb said:


> No problem, If you watch alot of HD television shows on your display a 1'85:1 aspect ratio is used or what you know as 16x9. Most movies these days are shot so that they use a 2'35:1 aspect meaning that viewing on your normal display you have black bars on the top and bottom of the video. What the Panasonic does is it automatically detects this and puts black masking on the black parts and zooms out so if you have a true 2'35:1 screen and you fill the entire screen with video no black bars. You do need to set this up once and save it as a memory.
> 
> Dose this help?


Ahhhhh. Thank you. I got it now.

So if I am switching back and forth from TV Shows to movies the Panasonic is the way to go....

However all of my TV shows will be watched in my family room on my LCD TV.

In the movie room we will only watch Pay Per View Movies on Direct TV, UFC Fights and Blu Ray Movies. So does that mean the Panasonic wont have an advantage for my application?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The Panasonic will do great for your application if most of your viewing is movies. If you have a true 2'35:1 screen you will then have black bars on the sides of the TV images (16x9 video) instead of the top and bottom. In my opinion alot less bothersome.


----------



## mikef (Jan 10, 2012)

Funny you brought up black bars... I have never really understood them. I have them on my Wide Screen Tv in my family room sometimes. I hate them. I dont want them. Is there a way to avoid this when I set up my Theater Room?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

There is one way but you need to buy or build an Anamorphic lenz there is a whole discussion thread going here about that.


----------

